# Hello, my  interests and my second visit to writingforums.



## Theglasshouse (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello. I know I made an odd name because it is called glass house. I do read lots of British Classics (King Arthur and the Round Table). I have Alice in Wonderland, Wizard of Oz, and more such as short story collections. However, I appreciate the friendly community here. I have thought on first going into poetry to see how descriptive I can get. That way I can practice long poems. Once I have a hold or mastery of that, I will try short fiction. Maybe, I will enter a contest. The website is intelligently run. I hope people who I meet here, eventually I get to know on a level that is friendly and affable. I am not a female, incase anyone addresses me the other way. I know plenty of jokes, kids' jokes mostly like this. I picked "glass house" as my name though since I like the metaphor even though there was not a good movie based on the name. My other name I will not name. I even wish I were anonymous.


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 21, 2013)

welcome.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you bookmasta.


----------



## PiP (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi glasshouse,

Welcome to WF 

If you need any help please do not hesitate to contact a member of staff.

PiP


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks pigletinportugal for the regards. I know my name Theglasshouse is of special interest to myself. When I saw your name. It reminded me of only something I'd think as a name, but I am not picky with names. I will, though take what you say earnestly.


----------



## PiP (Sep 22, 2013)

I've always been known as Piglet  As I live in Portugal the name seemed kind of fitting, and PiP (PigletinPortugal) is better than pig when you abbreviate 

BTW, I also like "Alice in Wonderland" and you have prompted me to read the story again, thank you 

Enjoy the forums 

PiP


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 22, 2013)

Pigletinportugal, don't forget Looking Glass by Lewis Caroll (the sequel of Alice in Wonderland). You know, it's a good book, and represents a genre even I want to relook, revisit, and read. The poem is interesting that you find in that last one. I bought them off amazon for 1 dollar, or 2 dollars.


----------



## Trilby (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Theglasshouse, I like children's jokes too...

Q. What is yellow and extremely dangerous?

A. Shark infested custard.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Trilby.

Thank you. I actually owned a knock, knock joke book from scholastics. They'd have book fairs at schools. Plus, sometimes in childhood, I would laugh at the same thing and some things my little brother would see and talk about such as funny jokes we would hear.

Thanks for your gesture of goodwill, and kind regards.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Glasshouse. I'm glad to have you aboard. See you around the forum, eh?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Theglasshouse, welcome to WF.!

When I was small, I memorized an entire book of jokes and riddles. To this day I can still remember most of them, they are soooo corny!  Ahhh, memories! 

Here is one:

Why did the Silly Billy take a hammer to bed? 
Because he wanted to hit the hay.

(Sorry, I did warn you they were corny. )


----------

